# Beat this one.



## Bill Gruby (Mar 12, 2014)

Found in a box of junk,  2 inch dia. Ball endmill. 2 inch shank, 4.5 inch depth.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM (Mar 12, 2014)

So, what ya gonna use it for Bill?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 12, 2014)

I wonder what machine it was destined for. It's a paper weight right now. :rofl:

 "Billy G"


----------



## righto88 (Mar 12, 2014)

That was one BIG MILL to take that cutter! :lmao:


----------



## Senna (Mar 12, 2014)

I have several similar to that one which I also got in a misc. box at auction.

I had to make a 2" holder for one since I didn't have a 2" EM holder.

Used it on my Nichols to shape my Gorton 9J leadscrew nut block.

It'd be interesting to see one of these cutting to full capacity on a monstrous Cincinnati or somesuch.


----------



## Bill C. (Mar 12, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> I wonder what machine it was destined for. It's a paper weight right now. :rofl:
> 
> "Billy G"



Could use it on a horizontal milling machine it one has a holder for it.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks like a midget holding a regular ball endmill )

Paul.


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 12, 2014)

Bill - I think you're gonna have to make an adapter to get that in you Clausing mill.  :roflmao:


----------



## cjtoombs (Mar 12, 2014)

You could always chuck it up in the lathe and bolt your work down to the cross slide


----------



## Ray C (Mar 12, 2014)

I bet that thing wasn't cheap in it's day -or even now.


Ray


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 12, 2014)

Now ya know I'm brain dead, been watching 12 '0 clock high too much,  thought that was B17 ammo= lol= my mill will handle that but for what?  most
we use is around 5/8ths 'ish  I have seen these on utube  WWII machining.  I Tend to beleive, some of those mills must have been classified like that
rotary turrite monster mill I saw, talk about a 1942 CNC unreal...  (but uncle sams got deep pockets)  not this sam


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 12, 2014)

Couple of small tools I have handy.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 12, 2014)

Tony Wells said:


> Couple of small tools I have handy.



Oh, you Texas guys....  :lmao:


Ray


----------



## ecdez (Mar 12, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Found in a box of junk,  2 inch dia. Ball endmill. 2 inch shank, 4.5 inch depth.
> 
> "Billy G"




I have two of those 2"d x 8" long - 8 flute and a 2 1/2"d x 7" - 8 flute (square end).  I couldn't pass up all three for $5.  Only way I can use them is in a very large collet chuck in my hoizontal mill.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 12, 2014)

1.375 adjustable reamer. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## hvontres (Mar 12, 2014)

Hmm, kind of reminds me of Tom and Adam going on about who has the bigger hammer on youtube


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 12, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Oh, you Texas guys....  :lmao:
> 
> 
> Ray




That's a dime there, btw


----------



## 09kevin (Mar 12, 2014)

3.00-8 NPT


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 12, 2014)

OOOOOOO --- Now we are really getting into mines bigger than yours. :rubbinghands:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 12, 2014)

I have the drill for that tap, but not the tapered reamer.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 12, 2014)

Bill, the first thought that entered my mind when I saw that thing was that it looked like something I used to load into my M203. But that was a LONG time ago and I'm probably mistaken... :lmao:

Bill


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 12, 2014)

So what we now have a " My tool is bigger than your's " thread.:headscratch: I thought this was a familey sight.:roflmao:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 12, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> So what we now have a " My tool is bigger than your's " thread.:headscratch: I thought this was a familey sight.:roflmao:




 It is, there's nothing like keeping it in the family. Last I knew, that's what we were.

 "Billy G"  :jester:


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey my uncle/brother/daddy resembles that....He he, sorry just couldn't help myself.
Bob


----------



## Ray C (Mar 13, 2014)

Hmmm, let's not get into the discussion of small, tiny mechanical objects...

But on that note, I heard a story (not sure how accurate this is so beware) of a drill bit company that made very small drill bits.  They made one the diameter of a human hair.  ... Some time later, their competitor sent them a human hair with a hole drilled in it.  .  -Gotta hate when that happens...


Off to work now.  I'm in the shop all day with a job.


Ray


----------



## rgray (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't know if this qualifies, but I bought it at an auction kinda by mistake.
I thought I'd never use it so it has just been sitting around until I decided to make a plate for it to hold it on the 12x36.
The reamer I got on ebay, not realy wanting it but it was with a couple that I did want and the price was right, it's 1 3/8

The boring bar holder holds 3/4, 1 1/4, & 1 1/2 boring bars.

The other piece that came with it????? some kinda lathe dog????or something to line up two shafts between centers for welding???


----------



## hvontres (Mar 13, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Hmmm, let's not get into the discussion of small, tiny mechanical objects...
> 
> But on that note, I heard a story (not sure how accurate this is so beware) of a drill bit company that made very small drill bits.  They made one the diameter of a human hair.  ... Some time later, their competitor sent them a human hair with a hole drilled in it.  .  -Gotta hate when that happens...
> 
> ...



The version I remember of this was that the competitor sent back a sample of the small drill with an even smaller hole drilled through (or is it THRU) it


----------



## jam (Mar 13, 2014)

it's not the size of the tool it's how you use it 
 that what my wife  said but a big tool is nice to have and yes I am talking about machine tools not what you are thinking .


----------

